# The nicest Aires in Northern France



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

We are seeking advice on where the "nicest" aires are to be found in Northern France.
We have a list of good campsites from the Alan Rogers guide, but, as in this country, we find that they are too expensive. 10 euros per pitch and 6 euros per person (including children over 6) are typical. Being a family of 7, this works out to be rather expensive.
I have sent for a copy of ‘Le guide official, etapes touristiqes camping-car’ (easily ordered from Amazon's French site using our UK password, etc) so find the Aires won't be a problem, but finding good ones might be. 
Any tips will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Jessy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jessy, Auntie Gillian will be along shortly.....all will be revealed!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jessy

Northern France, if you mean the coast it is not an area where we know the aires very well. There are others with more knowledge of the area who no doubt will be along later.

One we have used going south east and away from the coast is Catillon-sur-Sambre, east of Cambrai. On a canal bank and about 100m from the main road so road noise from traffic crossing the bridge can be a nuisance. A reasonable aire and free services.
There is a picture, about number 8 in my gallery.

Le Treport which I can also recommend, south down the coast is the only other one we have used and you'll find a picture in Peejay's gallery. A quiet aire laid out for perhaps 30+ motorhomes and there is a charge for services. 5 euro I think.

I suspect this isn't very useful to you but come back to me if you think I may help further.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*aires*

Try Quiberon & Carnac on the south side of Brittany - quiberon for sea views & quiet rocky cliffs & sandy beaches and Carnac for small town, seaside stuff & neolithic remains. Both in the database. Quiberon has official aire; free parking, 2e for water, also parking at various places along the cote sauvage near the aire. Carnac town is also 2e for water, free parking.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi jessy,

Heres a list of some we,ve stayed at, all are in the campsite database, search under my name or the name stated below for more info;

Most, but not all are in the Etapes guide.

Nth France;

Calais, Le Crotoy, St Valery en caux, Le Treport, Mont de St Michel, Colleville Montgomery, Dieppe.

Brittany;

St Pol De Leon, Trebeurden, Point L'arcouest, Honfleur, Cap Frehel, Erquy, St Camaret Sur Mer, Quiberon, Hourtin Port, Boyardville, LHerbaudiere.

All are aires with facilities except Point L'arcouest parking o/n only, Cap frehel, wildcamp, Mont de st Michel parking o/n only.

In our opinion these are all reasonable to nice places to stay but 'one mans meat' etc so take no responsibility if you dont like em!

In addition i would recommend the french site

http://campingcar.free.fr/index.htm

an excellent website for searching for aires.

Happy travels.

pete.


----------



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for those ideas.
The Aires Guide we ordered arrived this morning, so I'm off to look up the sites. It seems to be written in French for some odd reason, so can anyone recommend a good "Learn French in 2 Weeks" book?
Cheers
Jessy


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Don't panic, it's actually fairly straightforward, just work your way thro a few entries with the aid of a good dictionary - what doesn't translate is usually 'guessable'

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You'll soon see which are the most common words and they probably run to no more than 18 or 20.
Write them and the translation down the side of 3 or 4 pieces of narrow white card which you can use as bookmarks. The words are there on the side of the page when you want them. Within a short while you'll find you might still use the bookmarks but not the list.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Or why not have a look at my miniguide to aires, located on the options menu to the left of this post and listed under * Guides* < ?

pete.


----------

